
Android 4.1 in AOSP - FrancescoRizzi
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!msg/android-building/XBYeD-bhk1o/ry-0jTGimEQJ
======
unfasten
Does anyone know which commit covers the reduction in functionality for the
global search (related to the sales ban on the Nexus)? My friend is trying to
find the commit so he can compile Jelly Bean (for the Galaxy Nexus) with the
global search restored but neither of has been able to find where the change
was made.

We were thinking it might be in the QuickSearchBox (
[https://android.googlesource.com/platform/packages/apps/Quic...](https://android.googlesource.com/platform/packages/apps/QuickSearchBox)
) but there don't seem to be any recent commits here. I'm thinking now it
might be in some place specific for the Nexus, but I'm not familiar enough
with the Android source to know where to look.

~~~
wcoenen
Building android requires a beefy developer workstation. Does your friend have
the recommended 16GB of RAM[1]?

[1] [https://groups.google.com/d/topic/android-
building/N1exifTpP...](https://groups.google.com/d/topic/android-
building/N1exifTpPfA/discussion)

~~~
FrankBooth
$100 worth of memory, so beefy.

~~~
fceccon
Some older computer, like my 2009 MBP for example, can't be upgraded to more
than 8gb of memory.

edit: I imagine that people interested in hacking on Android have better
machines, so it's not a problem. I was pointing out that you can't just buy
16gb to meet the requirements on all machines.

------
pkulak
That seemed pretty quick. And apparently it's a minor update, code wise, so
hopefully we'll see some action from the CY devs soon. Though, ICS probably
has to hit release first.

~~~
keeperofdakeys
The Cyanogenmod developers have been taking CM9 development a bit differently
to the past, trying to make it less hacky, so it is both more stable and
easier to port features. Since Jelly Bean is a minor update, a lot of parts
should have the same, or a similar API. This means the CM developers can
literally forward port and backward port features between ICS and Jelly Bean
with ease. So they will be releasing ICS and JB releases simultaneously.

~~~
drivebyacct2
Yes. CM has rewritten their modifications for ICS so that they integrate side-
by-side with the OS settings. If you didn't see the boot screen or the ROM
version, you would just think that you got a whole bunch more features and
nice little performance tweaks. They did an amazing job of keeping it stock
and adding functionality where it made sense. All without the awkward,
disorganized "CMParts" of CM(<9). It's all quite wonderful.

~~~
mtgx
I'd rather CM sticks as close as possible to AOSP. Fewer potential issues for
them in the future, and they get more time to port to more devices, and to
make the "master" ROM more stable.

~~~
drivebyacct2
You can always just take the vendor overlays and build JB-AOSP. Then you don't
have to wait for merges.

------
yock
Could this point to an imminent Jelly Bean release for Nexus devices?

~~~
w1ntermute
You can already get Jelly Bean for the Galaxy Nexus, if you're willing to do a
manual install. I've been running Jelly Belly[0], an LTE Jelly Bean rom, on my
LTE Nexus for the last couple of days. There were a few issues with Jelly
Belly v2.1 (tethering and camera), but as of Jelly Belly v2.4, it's been
running without any hitches, Google Now and all.

0: [http://rootzwiki.com/topic/28677-rom-jelly-
belly-v26-0709201...](http://rootzwiki.com/topic/28677-rom-jelly-
belly-v26-07092012-jellybean-411-aosphybrid-its-all-about-speed/)

------
nodata
Until the factory images page gets updated, I'm staying put:
<https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/images>

------
beering
Does anybody know if the new text-to-speech engine is part of AOSP? I'm
referring to the tech Google got by buying Phonetic Arts.

------
Tichy
What is AOSP?

~~~
nuje
It's the subset of Android that is released as open source some time after the
proprietary versions are shipped.

~~~
drivebyacct2
Your snarky comment isn't even accurate. The only thing not released in AOSP
is Google's propreitary APKs of the Google Apps (Market, Gmail, etc). One can
build AOSP and have Android almost identical to Galaxy Nexus or what not. A
small zip later, and it's nearly byte for byte identical.

~~~
binarycrusader
You also forgot the proprietary drivers needed to actually use almost any of
the devices on the market (including Google's own that they sell directly
now).

While the original poster was being somewhat disingenuous, let's be honest
here, Android isn't a _completely_ open platform. To obtain full functionality
from Android devices requires more than what Google distributes source code
for.

I say this as a somewhat angry and disappointed Android developer :-(

~~~
hammersend
How is that Google's fault though? How many modern mobile devices have
completely open drivers including wifi, camera, accelerometer, bluetooth, and
GPU? Exactly none. Even the raspberry pi has binary blobs. It doesn't make
sense to blame Google for not being able to provide what doesn't exist.

~~~
binarycrusader
I'm not blaming google; I'm just suggesting that Rubin's snarky twitter post
about the "definition of open" is somewhat misleading.

Put simply, I'm just trying to point out the sad state of affairs.

Android is primarily run on Phones, but you can't actually use some of them as
a Phone if you build AOSP and install it because some of the binaries required
for the phone functionality can't be distributed.

That's my point. It's misleading to say "here's an open phone OS" -- when you
can't actually use it on your phone, because the things that make your phone
work as one aren't open and can't be redistributed.

An open platform doesn't do much good if you can't actually use it on hardware
with full functionality.

As I said before, I'm just a disappointed and somewhat angry Android
developer, _somewhat_. Google could have done a better job here and made life
easier for me and other developers.

~~~
drivebyacct2
This is true of every smart phone in existence. Period. Even when OpenMoko
tried it, they still had binaries. Luckily they were given permission to
redistrib the binaries.

------
regularfry
What the hell did Google Groups just do to my back button?

------
barista
Looking forward to seeing this on Kindle fire soon.

~~~
jyap
I can't tell if that's sarcasm. You mean the new Kindle Fire which will be
released for Christmas 2012, right?

~~~
jsight
I think he means an unofficial port. I expect those will be available fairly
soon.

~~~
barista
yes the unofficial port.

~~~
CrazedGeek
Here's a very early port (from the Galaxy Nexus build): <http://forum.xda-
developers.com/showthread.php?t=1753287>

